# Knee wall access door...



## luner99 (Feb 7, 2007)

I am finishing my upstairs and am trying to figure out my options with the access door through my knee walls... Is there such a thing as a "pre-hung" half door that comes ready to install? Or do I have to cut it off myself?

What are my options and how do i go about do them...

Any help would be appreciated! Thanks...

Scott


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

luner99 said:


> I am finishing my upstairs and am trying to figure out my options with the access door through my knee walls... Is there such a thing as a "pre-hung" half door that comes ready to install? Or do I have to cut it off myself?
> 
> What are my options and how do i go about do them...
> 
> ...


There are no standard sized doors of such a dimension that you describe. We have always just fabricated our own doors for such a specific use. 

We have also salvaged existing solid wood doors to match a home's existing doors.... and cut them down in the wood shop, moved the hinges and installed a ball/latch mechanism at the top. Here's a pic example:










If you do cut down a door, you will most likely need to move the hinges (if it's a pre-hung door) and use a solid wood door, not one of those MDF or luan doors with nothing inside. You can still use an MDF or luan, but you need to install a solid piece of end stock to fill in the empty area of the panel....Also, if the knee wall is not insulated, then you will want to attach some rigid foam board in the inside facing the roof area and also weather stripping around the door frame to keep the cold out...


----------



## luner99 (Feb 7, 2007)

Thanks Atlantic - it looks like I will be cutting down a door and frame to fit my purpose...


----------

